# My slope too steep for reel mower?



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm interested in a toro 1600, I've I got some new ***, and I'm not sure if this slope is too steep for a real mower. any suggestions would be really helpful. I really don't want a tru
cut because I prefer the striping action from the steel drum, and I don't mind cutting at an inch and a quarter height if that helps with traction, or scalping. https://youtu.be/3B60h8Q61qE


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm new to the reel game myself, and have only owned my mower for the second half of this season (JD 180B). However, that looks very steep to me for the Toro or any other golf course derived unit. My front lawn is relatively flat with some moderate slopes at the boundaries for watershed. Even on those minor slopes, my mower will struggle to grip to get back to the flat plateau. The sides of my house are graded much like your front lawn, and I haven't dared to bring my reel mower behind my house for fear of not getting back up the hill (no transport wheels).

Hopefully others will have experience that will be more encouraging. Even if not, there's the Toro ProStripe unit. Looks really neat, and some of the comments say it stripes just like a traditional reel. This may be a better fit - a bit on the spendy side though.

Forum thread here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23505


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't know about a greens mower, but I have a steeper slope in my yard and have used both a Tru Cut and a Cal Trimmer with no problems.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You could also get a toro prostripe. I think a greensmower would work but if there's any bumps it might lose traction and stop because the roller is a open diff.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

This is from my 20" Tru-Cut... stripes just fine. Only time a heavier/steel drum will stripe better is at sub 1" mowing heights. Greensmowers are very heavy - I'd be concerned that it would be difficult to handle on your property. Could you do it? Probably. But you want it to be enjoyable too


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Those are great stripes From a tru cut. @fusebox7 I'd be happy with those stripes. I've been watching Ron Henry videos, he says diagonal is the way to cut. I def don't want mowing to become tiring task. I want the right mower for the job. I haven't seen any pre-owned tru cut 27c in the market.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Johnl445 with the Tru-Cut I would mow every direction. It's true that horizontal is the worst but I still did it. Best to do that direction when the ground is firm due to the added weight on the lower tire. You can see some indents in the picture I posted from mowing when it was too soft. I would typically mow diagonally and vertically and had no issues with the Tru-Cut. I'll be putting my 20" up for sale here shortly as I don't use it on my new property and I need to get some storage space back


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone know what type sandpaper or grip paper the golf courses adhere to the drum of these reel mowers. Even a 1/4" grooved rubber sheet can easily be adhered to the drum.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Johnl445 said:


> Anyone know what type sandpaper or grip paper the golf courses adhere to the drum of these reel mowers. Even a 1/4" grooved rubber sheet can easily be adhered to the drum.


adhesive pad for disc sander or orbitals would be the way to go if you want to rig something up. Would probably use 60 grit for those slopes.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Johnl445 said:


> Anyone know what type sandpaper or grip paper the golf courses adhere to the drum of these reel mowers. Even a 1/4" grooved rubber sheet can easily be adhered to the drum.


I tried this on a GM1000 I had and it worked for a couple mows and then the rubber started ripping and tearing.


----------



## Kevbell (Sep 16, 2019)

fusebox7 said:


> This is from my 20" Tru-Cut... stripes just fine. Only time a heavier/steel drum will stripe better is at sub 1" mowing heights. Greensmowers are very heavy - I'd be concerned that it would be difficult to handle on your property. Could you do it? Probably. But you want it to be enjoyable too


What is your HOC with the Tru-Cut? My front lawn that haw a slope was destroyed when we had five trees removed. Plus a few more on the side and in back. Last year I had overseeded with a deep shade mixture. Now, without trees in the south facing front, I'm going KBG.

I have a sloped front yard also. I wanted a Swardman because of the attachment, but Lee a Reel Rollers flat out said that with a slope, go with a Tru-Cut. That it will go up slopes like a Billygoat! So that's the way I'm leaning.



Some may consider that a slope, some may not. I have no idea, in the sense of reel mowers, if that is doable with a Swardman or not. With a Tru-cut, I think it probably is.

Like most people up north, I'm just going to have to buy whichever I decide on, blindly. No one up north carries reel mowers to test drive.

Well anyway, thanks for posting a pic of your slope. It's very helpful.

Kevin


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Kevbell I wouldnt consider that too much of a slope. I would think that any aluminum drum roller would do just fine on that. It would be handled easily buy any homeowner brand reel like California Trimmer, McLane, or Trucut as Lee has said.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Kevbell said:


> What is your HOC with the Tru-Cut? My front lawn that haw a slope was destroyed when we had five trees removed. Plus a few more on the side and in back. Last year I had overseeded with a deep shade mixture. Now, without trees in the south facing front, I'm going KBG.


I don't remember (old property) as it varies but hovered around 1 inch most of the time. It was roughly a 15 percent slope though. Steep.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

It's a tough call. I could picture a greensmaster not making it straight up the hill, maybe side to side though....


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a 18 degree slope on my lawn. With the Swardman Edwin, I can get straight up the hill, but it needs help and won't make it without a push. Diagonally, it requires some help, but not as much and will mostly make it without help. Going across is no problem. When I spoke to Reel Rollers, I was told that 20 degrees is OK for the Swardmans. The slope on the front lawn looks like it would be a problem for a Swardman, but it can be very hard to tell from pictures. I would expect a true greens mower to struggle more than the Swardman on hills.

You also need to consider HOC. If you plan to maintain at sub 1 inch, you will be mowing 2-3 times per week. If you want to keep it much higher than one inch, many greens mowers don't cut that high. Before dropping significant money on a mower I would make sure you are committed to the low cut and that it will work on your property.

As far as ease of use and maneuverability, I have not found the Swardman to be much different than my Honda. There is a bit more work in the mowing, but really not much.


----------

